
Show HN: Free Chess Club: Play online chess with over 800,000 players - freechessclub
https://www.freechess.club
======
freechessclub
Hey HN, I made this web app to play online chess on the Free Internet Chess
Server — one of the oldest internet chess servers out there. FICS has been
around since 1995 and has a community of over 800,000 registered users. It
offers a ton of invaluable chess resources including support for a wide
variety of awesome desktop chess interfaces--and now a web-based interface
too!

~~~
yesenadam
Hmm "play with over 800,000" doesn't sound at all realistic.. Is that everyone
who's ever registered?

Also, I used to use Babaschess but lately play in the browser with Jin applet.
I think that's been around for many years.

Anyway, I love FICS, there's total non-commercialness, a great volunteer
spirit, excellent help channel, even a duck channel. Plus I met one of my best
friends there. If your app brings more people to FICS, well done. :-)

~~~
freechessclub
You're right - 800,000 seems like a bit of stretch - but that's the number of
registered players, excluding the guest players. At any given time, there are
about a thousand players logged in and ready for play.

The hope is that not only will Free Chess Club serve as a modern alternative
to Jin for existing FICS users but also draw in more new users to FICS. Do
check it out!

